# 2007 Altima Oil Change



## gigascott (May 5, 2006)

I just bought a 2007 Altima and need to do the first oil change. I heard that you are not suppose to use synthetic oil until you have changed the oil with regular oil a few times. How many times do I need to use regular oil before I can use synthetic? Is there anything else special I should be aware of before changing the oil? Thanks.

-gigascott


----------

